# The Real Forum Name Poll



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

OK folks, after a false start, I took the liberty of narrowing down the name choices to 10, as that is what the default setting is, and really, that's plenty. If your choice didn't get in exactly as you put it in, make you case, otherwise, please vote.

If you saw the other polls, and voted previously, PLEASE, re-vote, as I have talked to Jeff, and he is taking the other two confusing polls down, so those votes will NOT count. Please vote again.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job, thank you.  Sorry for the confusion.  I will not be voting.  I want this to be the idea of everyone else


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to give some reasons for not voting for some of the choices.

This forum is made up of many different professions; who are equally responsible for it's success, so;

"Inspector (s)" should not be in the name; and I are one.

"Life Safety" should not be in the name; because it relates to NFPA codes.

"Opinion" should not be in the name; because I am perfect; and my opnions are facts.

Now, I have to decide between the others.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Well...........vote already!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 24, 2011)

We are not just about ANSI, ASTM, UL, ICC, NFPA or legacy groups either but when one boils it down.....it's really about ICC and NFPA codes and standards and all of us who use them, design to and inquire about them ....................hence the recommendation I made.

Vote for #


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

One of the choices is taking a clear lead......................


----------



## jpranch (Jan 24, 2011)

Ub, lmao!!!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 24, 2011)

UB, you're are right. I looked up the definition of fact and it said "everything Uncle Bob says." Then I looked up opinion and it said, "everything everyone says except Uncle Bob. Also see definition of fact." :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump (for New Posts page)


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2011)

Barring some miracle, I am seeing a winner so far.  A bit of a surprise.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, me too...........


----------



## rshuey (Jan 25, 2011)

pretty plain....lol


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2011)

Start getting more people to vote.  Poor numbers.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Plain is good and easy to remember.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 25, 2011)

I like it. You need to be able to pronounce it without sounding like you have a mouth full of marbles.

Here's a couple of companies that have pretty simple names and slogans that didn't do too bad with "plain."

3M: "Innovation"

Canon: "Know How"

Dell Computer: "Get More out of Now"

Intel: "Intel Inside"

Nokia: "Connecting People"

Philips: "Sense and Simplicity"


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Really Folks, 220 views of this thread, and only 37 votes?

I *KNOW* there are plenty of you out there that have an opinion, it's just a vote on a name preference........sheesh. 

Come on.......vote!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea...................


----------



## High Desert (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried to vote twice but the system wouldn't le.......er, I mean that would be dishonest if I tried to vote more than once.


----------



## JBI (Jan 25, 2011)

Would've actually preferred 'Building Codes Discussion Group', but that wasn't one of the final 10, so I picked...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 26, 2011)

I've tried to vote using dead relatives old SS numbers


----------



## conarb (Jan 26, 2011)

Watch out, the next thing that's going to happen is the fire people are going to start paying firemen all over the nation to join the forum and vote.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 26, 2011)

conarb, shhhh.....don't plant a seed.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 26, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Would've actually preferred 'Building Codes Discussion Group', but that wasn't one of the final 10, so I picked...


Same here. (sour grapes!)


----------



## conarb (Jan 26, 2011)

And worse yet,_someone may_ start paying disabled people to sue if ADA isn't in the name.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 26, 2011)

I came

I saw

I voted


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I voted.   Let's see what happens.  Things really seem to be moving ahead for this forum.   Keep up the good work all.


----------



## RLM-Architect (Jan 26, 2011)

I like to have the "Life Safety" part in the name because virtually every Codes issue is there because someone died.

Hence, Life Safety was not in place for those unlucky souls.

By The Way TX Transplant, I'm glad you like the dancing in the rain that I also use.  I got it off a poster I saw nailed to a door in our church.

I wonder, did that reduce the fire resistance of the door assembly?  HMMMM?


----------



## RJJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Since I have not been around much as of late and the party already started, I am just pleased to have a place when time permits to post questions and get answers. After reading a few threads I know that this is a wacky place and UB most often has the facts. The name as listed and the one leading the pack fits just fine. We do deal with life safety, NFPA, ADA, an all the rest. What ever is included in the built environment is what we discuss. So in short, any name if fine by me. I miss not having the time to be here more,but maybe things will change. Miss you all!


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 26, 2011)

"He Man Womin Hatrs Club" was just not an option?

opps Darla's lookin ova my sholda


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a question.

Would Building code forum sound better?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 26, 2011)

> next thing that's going to happen is the fire people are going to start paying firemen all over the nation to join the forum and vote



View attachment 740

	

		
			
		

		
	
 That was funny though  
View attachment 355


View attachment 355


/monthly_2010_06/deadhorse..gif.0d2f2dde84c0a8f2e536c6181466fc0d.gif


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2011)

"Would Building code forum sound better?"

I think it sounds to restrictive, that other codes are not discussed, only the building code, but that's JMHO.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Would Building code forum sound better?"I think it sounds to restrictive, that other codes are not discussed, only the building code, but that's JMHO.


The people have spoken and that is what we must do whether we agree with it or not.

We asked, they voted.  If we were to keep doing it until the members picked what we wanted, what is the point of voting?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2011)

I was replying to bootlegs suggestion.

I agree, the people have given suggestions, and have voted.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

BTW Fatboy, thank you for taking charge and creating this poll.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 28, 2011)

And . . . we have lift-off!

nice banner : )


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> And . . . we have lift-off!nice banner : )


it is not official but I see the writing on the wall.  A design challenge is still out there in another thread.  This is just to hold us over.  You never know how this vote is going to go.  Maybe there will be bus loads of people sent here just to vote by special interest groups!!


----------



## Yankee (Jan 28, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> it is not official but I see the writing on the wall. A design challenge is still out there in another thread. This is just to hold us over. You never know how this vote is going to go. Maybe there will be bus loads of people sent here just to vote by special interest groups!!


A design challange ? ? ? where, WHERE?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2011)

While you were sleeping:

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?3843-New-Header-Design-Challenge


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I could help out........I agree, pretty sure we have the winner...........


----------



## pwood (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks fatboy for the effort. now tell the winners what they have won!!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

Simply the satisfaction of knowing that they picked the new moniker for the improved forum!   :wink:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 28, 2011)

Now, lets see what ELSE the initials *BCF* could stand for - within the same area of thinking, of course.

I'll throw one out:

*B*est *C*oncrete *F*oundation!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 28, 2011)

btw: the new banner looks great!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 28, 2011)

BCF Billion Cubic Feet

BCF Bioconcentration Factor

BCF British Chess Federation

BCF British Coatings Federation

BCF Breast Cancer Fund

BCF Baptist College of Florida

BCF British Cycling Federation

BCF Bank Credit Facility

BCF Bulked Continuous Filament

BCF Boeing Converted Freighter

BCF Bio-Concentration Factor

BCF Blind Children's Fund

BCF Basic Core Formulary (US DoD)

BCF Beat Cross Frequency

BCF Broadcast Cash Flow (radio industry)

BCF Bureau of Commercial Fisheries

BCF Bearer Control Function

BCF Black College Fund

BCF Black Community Forum

BCF Barbados Chess Federation

BCF British Columbia Ferries

BCF Brunei Chess Federation

BCF Black Christian Fellowship

BCF Bruin Christian Fellowship

BCF Backward Control Field

BCF Bromochlorodiflouromethane (Halon 1211 fire extinguisher)

BCF Bureau Computer Faciliteiten

BCF Bulk Continuous Fiber

BCF Backup Communications Facility

BCF Budget Control Figure

BCF Beneficiated Coal Fuel

BCF Bays Christian Fellowship

BCF Branched Continued Fraction

BCF Ballysillian Community Forum

BCF Bay City Foundry (Bay City, Michigan)

BCF Beam Correction Factor

BCF Base Controller Frame

BCF Branch Challenge Fund (Lutheran Brotherhood)

BCF Bilateral Clubfoot (deformity)

BCF Bear Catching Fish (Engine Kid band music album)


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, it is official!

Building Codes Forum takes it by almost a 4 to 1 margin.

Thanks to all that took the time to come up with names, and vote.


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting the poll fatboy!

Sue, where the west still lives.......


----------

